# Where to Buy Worms for Composting



## Charlie_Little (Feb 25, 2012)

You said..."Keep one thing in mind when purchasing your worms for composting – avoid using Nightcrawlers, or earthworms. They are pretty much the same worm just called different things."

This is not entirely correct. Lumbricus species of nightcrawlers do not make good composting worms. Eisenis hortensis, the European Nightcrawler however makes an excellent composter. 

If you order from Uncle Jim's through Amazon.com be prepared to wait 2 weeks or longer to get them but they are good worms and no pests included.

All dealers considered, I believe they all are charging way too much for worms. I know what goes into raising them so they can say what they want. The worm industry is a big rip-off. 

That's my mind!

Charlie Little


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Charlie - thanks so much for your input on the differences between good composting worms. I have ordered from Uncle Jim's via Amazon without any problems that's why I recommended them. Yes, composting worms can be a bit expensive that's why I mentioned bait shops as a possible resource (given they offer the right worms) for gardeners that might be on a tighter budget.


----------



## Ruth_Ann_Landis (Mar 26, 2012)

Ouch! We don't raise worms for resale but have worm beds for producing vermicompost. Sorry that you feel that the worm industry is a rip-off. I also know what it takes to raise worms and produce quality vermicompost. Everything is relative. You can pay $40.00 to sit and watch a sporting event and walk away happy. You can invest in worms and castings and reap the benefits from both for a long time.


----------



## Marsha2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tee,

I have a lot of worms in areas where I have used compost in the past. Maybe these worms will work for my new compost. How can I tell whether my worms are red wigglers?


----------

